
Tim Cook e-mails Apple employees: "Apple is not going to change" - sant0sk1
http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2011/08/tim-cook-e-mail-to-apple-employees-apple-is-not-going-to-change.ars
======
fuzzythinker
I bet "What would Steve do/say" would be one of the things Cook and the team
think for years to come.

------
jinushaun
Probably the only letter from an incoming CEO where I believe the "we are not
going to change" rhetoric.

------
erickhill
"In the public's eye, Cook has become the Riker to Jobs' Picard—and people
generally like Riker."

